
Goodbye, and thanks for all the animated GIFs - znmeb
http://borasky-research.net/2011/07/12/goodbye-and-thanks-for-all-the-animated-gifs/#.ThytaOLL5Kc.hackernews
======
kelnos
Definitely agree on the uselessness of suggested contacts. It's suggesting 495
people for me, none of whom I know personally. Some are "internet
personalities". A few are friends-of-friends who I've never met. The vast
majority are people I've never heard of.

